

Naps can refresh brain power - chris123
http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-he-0301-capsule-20100301,0,787496.story

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/nap+?sort=by_date>

Nice to see the LA Times is bang up-to-date.

